# Disconnecting and Air Conditioning Unit?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I moved your post over here to the HVAC where the HVAC gurus can help you understand the process.

Please understand that discussions of contractors' prices are strongly discouraged on this site since we're focused on DIY work. The best bet is to get some estimates and compare their proposed scope of work, qualifications, insurance, references, and of course their prices.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, thank you. And I apologize. It probably would have been more appropriate for me to ask how long of a job is it to disconnect and reconnect an AC unit?? What all needs to be done?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Heck, no apology necessary. :thumbsup:

If the unit has to be disconnected and removed they'll *basically* do this (HVAC-ers help me out if I miss something):


They'll recover all the refrigerant from the lines.
They'll disconnect or cut the lines.
They'll kill the power to the unit and disconnect the wire whip from the disconnect to the unit.
They'll physically move the unit.
After the concrete's in place they'll move the unit back and ensure it is level.
They'll re-attach the lines by brazing them.
They'll vacuum the system down.
They'll re-charge it with refrigerant.
They'll re-attach the electrical.
They'll test it.
Guessing, but I'd presume it would take only an hour or two before and after the pour assuming all goes well.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

That's about it. They should also replace the filter drier on any system that's been opened and also leak test the new installation. They should also ensure it's operating correctly.

The tech. should also use the idle time (while the vacuum pump is running) to clean your condensor and evaporator coils.

I'm guessing $500-$1000 depending on your area. It's actually a lot of time involved to do it right.

Maybe the OP in this post will tell you what his quote was (very similiar situation):

http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/moving-ac-compressor-pipes-2-a-53506/


----------



## Flashheatingand (Sep 7, 2009)

A prudent hvac guy will take time to check how the system operates before pumping down the system just as a reference. You have to be flying to do all that within an hour. I would not quote prices, but I would say it's about three and one half hours of billable time.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

hennyh said:


> That's about it. They should also replace the filter drier on any system that's been opened and also leak test the new installation. They should also ensure it's operating correctly.
> 
> The tech. should also use the idle time (while the vacuum pump is running) to clean your condensor and evaporator coils.
> 
> ...


can I work for you on commission?:laughing:


Just a little steep for my area is all./


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

hvaclover said:


> can I work for you on commission?:laughing:


Yes, go do this guy and let's split the beer:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/moving-ac-compressor-pipes-2-a-53506/


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> They should check its operation before disconnecting it.
> 
> 
> They'll recover all the refrigerant from the lines.
> ...


Plus driving time to and from to disconnect, and to reconnect.

When done right. It is not a cheap process.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

It ain't cheap but it ain't as bad as half the cost of a new install.


I'd put about mid range of a grand plus materials.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

As the OP of the post about moving my lines 2' I'll tell that the estimate was 4 hours. That came to $595 for parts and labor on Long Island, NY. And I was "simply" moving a 10' run of pipe 2'. Then again your move might be simpler as there's no brazing of new lines. But simpler still ain't simple. And I was told to figure 1 hour on the vacuum pump alone, someone is paying for that time, and I assure you, it's not the AC company. :laughing:

As for the beer comment, I didn't mean that I was looking for by cousins brothers uncles neighbor's former college roommate because he happened to own a soldering iron :wink: but rather, say one of my neighbors who does this for a living and might be looking for a side job.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Too bad. I was gonna take the job for a case of Pabst Blue Ribbon and chips and dip.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

No chips and dip for you... back of the line! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Side job equals:

Using your bosses equipment for no charge
Using your bosses parts and making 100% on them when charged
Using your bosses sil-floss, and other incendental parts
No warranty
No insurance if somthing happens to your house
Most likely no licence

Good luck


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

What if "mopowers" has a packaged unit such as I have? With my HVAC unit if I wanted to move it, there would be the electical feed from the disconnect on the exterior brick siding, the thermostat wiring, remove the hood over the supply/return ducts, then move the unit, with help. The post(s) I am reading here seem to be written for split type units. Thanks, David


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

hvac122 said:


> Side job equals:
> 
> Using your bosses equipment for no charge
> Using your bosses parts and making 100% on them when charged
> ...


As long as you aren't theboss sounds like a win-win to me:whistling2:


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

hvaclover said:


> As long as you aren't theboss sounds like a win-win to me:whistling2:


 
Yep, but I happen to be the boss.:thumbup:


----------

